# Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?



## xXenermaXx (30. Juli 2015)

*Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Hey,

wie oben schon steht: "Wird es Windows 10 auch für die "Standard"-Dreamsparknutzer geben?"
Meine Hochschule nimmt leider (noch?) nicht am Premium-Dienst Teil.

MfG xXenermaXx


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Das wird mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall sein, Windows-Betriebssysteme waren noch nie Bestandteil des normalen Dreamspark, zumindest nicht die normalen Anwender-Versionen.
Und in Dreamspark Premium ist Windows 10 ja auch schon drin...

Was mir grade noch einfällt: Zumindest bei uns an der Uni ist es so, dass auch nur die Studiengänge der MINT-Fachrichtungen Zugriff auf Dreamspark Premium haben. Wer also BWL oder ähnliches studiert,
hat so oder so Pech gehabt.


----------



## xXenermaXx (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Also Windows 8.1, 8 und 7 finde ich auf dem Dreamspark-Konto meiner Hochschule (dort steht sogar es wäre Premium). Aber wenn ich auf der Dreamsparkseite nach Meiner Einrichtung suche, steht dort nicht Premium als Zusatz dabei.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Bei meinem Premium-Account ist W10EDU schon verfügbar,  also sollte das wohl einfach rauszufinden sein ... ?


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Bei mir sind beide drin. 

Was hat es eigentlich genau mit der "Multiple Editions" auf sich? Kann man damit dann auch ne normale Pro oder Home aktivieren?  

Sind die Keys eigentlich irgendwie auf die Studiendauer begrenzt?


----------



## xXenermaXx (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

ah hat sich geklärt, hab's doch noch gefunden;D


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind beide drin.
> 
> Was hat es eigentlich genau mit der "Multiple Editions" auf sich? Kann man damit dann auch ne normale Pro oder Home aktivieren?
> 
> Sind die Keys eigentlich irgendwie auf die Studiendauer begrenzt?



1)  Ja, ich denke so ist das gemeint.  Freiwillig eine "niedrigere" Version installieren sollte ja Lizenz-technisch kein Problem sein. Da verliert MS jedenfalls nichts dran.

2)  Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich es gelesen habe,  aber es ist nur der Zugang zu Dreamspark auf dein Studium begrenzt.  Zumindest in der Praxis wird von dir niemand verlangen dein Betriebssystem neu zu installieren, wenn du die Uni verlässt.  Erst beim nächsten System musst du dir dann wieder eine Lizenz kaufen.

Ich glaube sowieso nicht, dass Microsoft für die von Studenten bezogenen Lizenzen im Nachhinein mitverfolgt, ob sie noch matrikuliert sind oder nun anderweitig für die Uni arbeiten.
Das wäre einfach unsinnig und dürfte auch Datenschutzprobleme bringen.


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Die "Multiple Edition" ist (je nach verwendetem Key) Home oder Professional. Man kann sich das also nicht aussuchen, sondern der Key entscheidet, welche Version installiert wird. Ich konnte nur noch nicht rausfinden, ob der Dreamspark-Key, den man dazu kriegt, nun für Home oder Professional ist 

Ich würde übrigens sowieso die "Edu"-Version nehmen. Die hat nahezu alle Features der Enterprise-Edition, und damit eine ganze Menge mehr Features als die normale Professional-Version. Wenn man Zugriff zur Education-Version bekommt, wäre es also quatsch, die kleinere Pro-Version zu verwenden.

Die Dreamspark-Keys haben übrigens eine unbeschränkte Lebensdauer, können also auch nach Ende des Studiums beliebig weiter benutzt werden. Es gibt bei Microsoft kein System, mit dem Keys nach irgendeiner Zeit ablaufen. Man hat halt nur 3 Aktivierungen auf unterschiedlicher Hardware... Aber das ist ja bekannt (ist ja schon sehr lange so).


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Die EDU-Version hat ALLE Funktionen, wie die Enterprise-Version.  Das einzige was sie von dieser unterscheidet, ist dass sie keinen Langzeitsupport bekommt.


----------



## claster17 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich konnte nur noch nicht rausfinden, ob der Dreamspark-Key, den man dazu kriegt, nun für Home oder Professional ist



Es ist die Professional.
Ich wollte ursprünglich auch die Edu holen, nur ist der Download nur so vor sich hingekrochen und nach 6h Download wurde es einfach abgebrochen. Habe mir daraufhin die Multiple Editions bestellt, da ich die .iso direkt bei Microsoft statt über MSDN beziehen konnte. Download hat hier nur 20min gedauert


----------



## SB94 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Mal ne kurze Frage: Wie viele Windows Versionen kannst du denn bestellen? Ich kann jeweils eine in Englisch und einer in anderen Sprachen bestellen, also insgesamt 2 Lizenzen für alle Versionen zusammen (Edu. Multi (Pro) mit und ohne N).
 Ist das bei euch/dir auch so? Wenn du als erste die deutsche Edu genommen hast, hast du denn die englische Pro genommen? Und wenn ja, funktioniert der englische Key wie bei Win 8.1/8/7 auch mit einer deutschen Installation/Iso?

mfg
sb94


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Die Keys sollten eigentlich alle multilingual sein.

Aber ja, du bekommst zu jedem Produkt nur einen Key.


----------



## claster17 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*

Ich habe deutsche Edu und deutsche Multi bestellt. Übrig sind jeweils noch die N Versionen und das ganze Debug und sonstige. Kurz: Mehr als genug; zumindest für meinen Bedarf


----------



## Rayken (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 EDU (bzw. Multiple Editions) für nicht Premiumnutzer von Dreamspark?*



SB94 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage: Wie viele Windows Versionen kannst du denn bestellen? Ich kann jeweils eine in Englisch und einer in anderen Sprachen bestellen, also insgesamt 2 Lizenzen für alle Versionen zusammen (Edu. Multi (Pro) mit und ohne N).
> Ist das bei euch/dir auch so? Wenn du als erste die deutsche Edu genommen hast, hast du denn die englische Pro genommen? Und wenn ja, funktioniert der englische Key wie bei Win 8.1/8/7 auch mit einer deutschen Installation/Iso?
> 
> mfg
> sb94



Man konnte bei Dreamspark bzw. MSDNNA immer jeweils 2 Lizenzen pro *Produkt *abgreifen für die Deutsche und Englische Version. 
Die verwendeten Keys sind sowohl mit der Deutschen auch als Englischen Version lauffähig.


Ich werde wohl auch die Windows 10 EDU  in Deutsch und Windows 10 Multiple Version in Englisch bestellen.


Interessant dürfte auch Windows 10 IoT Core for Raspberry Pi 2 sein...



> _This  is the core OS image that powers Windows IoT platform on Raspberry Pi  2. Windows 10 IoT Core is the smallest version of the Windows 10  editions that leverages the Windows 10 common core architecture. This  edition enables building low-cost devices with fewer resources._


----------

